# Looking for P & O Shipping, Princess Cruises Shipmates?



## Brittanicus (Feb 2, 2009)

Where does one start looking for old cabin/stateroom stewards? I have tried locating Seaman's records at the National Union of Seaman in Clapham, London. But it has moved to Warwick, and under some protection act--cannot inform me of personal information.

Contacted P & O Shipping but as yet heard nothing back for Fleet Personal. Does anybody have any idea of how to locate new addresses of Princess Cruise staff?

Looking for old Stateroom stewards that I worked with on the above 
mentioned vessels.

Jan Emerton 1975 to 1980 May have moved to a horse farm/stables in Wales.
Robert Edmonds 
Stan Richardson


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I have removed the addresses from your post.
This is a public site searchable from the internet so we tend not to post such things as home addresses, phone numbers and email addresses.


----------



## David Greenwood (May 23, 2009)

*friends from the past*

Hello,
Funnily enough I shared cabins with all three at one time or another on Island Princess. Last time I saw Robert was about 15 years ago in Thailand where he was then living. That didn't work out and he returned to his Mother in Edingburgh. What happened to him after that I do not know, which, considering we were so close , is a shame........
As for Jan and Stan , I haven't seen them since I left the I.P apart from occasional times in port together whilst I was on Sun P and Royal P .....all so long ago now as I have been shore side for 23 years !!!!
I know the likes of Jamie Mansfield and Graham (?) are still with Princess and could possible be located via Paul Scammels , who is now with Virgin Atlantic. You can contact Paul on Facebook along with several others , Lisa Goodchild, Barry Clayetc etc 

Sorry I cannot be more helpful,

kind regards,
David 

aka Rainbow !!!


----------

